# Donating shirts a good PR trick for TV?



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone have any input/experience on donating shirts to wardrobe departments of TV Shows/Channels etc in hopes of getting them on TV?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Try to search back on this one; it has been discussed before in some depth I believe =)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you might have better luck getting in touch with the Wardrobe Manager or Costume person for the show rather than just sending the shirts by themself.

I know that Jinx used to get their shirts featured on G4TechTV quite often. I think one of the hosts mentioned that Jinx always sent them boxes of shirts.

If you can get a contact name before sending, I think it might go further.


----------

